# Baby bunnies pic



## embkm (Feb 21, 2010)

I finally got a decent pic of the babies.  Here they are in their night time Tupperware bowl nest.  I think they are going to outgrow it soon!  Aren't they cute?  







2 black, 2 brown, and 2 white with brown spots.


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Feb 22, 2010)

ADORABLE! Keep up the good work


----------



## Mtcookie (Feb 22, 2010)

neeeked mole rats. LOL Love it. They are so precious. Hopefully I'll be able to post lots of pictures this weekend.


----------



## embkm (Feb 22, 2010)

They aren't naked mole rats anymore.... now they are peach-fuzzy babies that dont gross out my kids.  LOL  And it's even better now that their ears arent stuck flat against thier heads anymore!


----------



## Mtcookie (Feb 22, 2010)

There getting cute i bet.


----------



## embkm (Feb 23, 2010)

They are little cuties.  But now I am thinking the "black" ones arent really black.  Looking at them in better light, they are more of a black with brown tips or extremely dark brown.


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 1, 2010)

Cute! They sort of look like newborn bulldog puppies with those wrinkly faces.


----------



## embkm (Mar 1, 2010)

They are soooooooo much cuter now!  Their eyes opened yesterday and they are starting to hold thier ears up a bit. I will have to post new pics tomorrow!  

Oh, and the "black" ones are not black. I think they are agouti colored?  Maybe?  LOL Not sure but looking at other website pics, that is what they look like.


----------



## chinbunny1 (Mar 2, 2010)

They are cute. Are they mixed? 

Baby rabbit colors are fun. Sometimes those black ones will turn out to be chinchilla or agouti. 

Want to try something fun try raising mini lops some time. Those things will produce lots of interesting colors.


----------



## embkm (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't know what breed (or mix) they are. There is a pic of Brownie, the mom, in a different thread.  The dad was from the same breeder, but he is REW. My 9 yr old daughter bought them at a chicken auction and I didnt think to ask the guy what breed or mix they were.  Although I dont know if it would have mattered... he told us they were both girls.  

Oh.. and I have been thinking about getting some Holland lops. They are adorable. But then I think I should jsut get some meat rabbits, because then if I can't find anyone to buy the extras, then they could go to freezer camp.


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 2, 2010)

embkm said:
			
		

> They are soooooooo much cuter now!  Their eyes opened yesterday and they are starting to hold thier ears up a bit. I will have to post new pics tomorrow!
> 
> Oh, and the "black" ones are not black. I think they are agouti colored?  Maybe?  LOL Not sure but looking at other website pics, that is what they look like.


Agouti isn't a color, it's a pattern. Agouti patterned rabbits have light colored rings around their eyes, light color around their nostrils and under their jaws, light colored fur between their toes, and inside their ears. Their bellies and the undersides of their tails are white. They have a light colored triangle in the fur behind their ears. The hairs on the body of an agouti-patterned rabbit have bands of color on them, a dark band at the end, then a light band, then a grey band closest to the skin. Blowing into the coat causes the bands on the hairs to line up, producing a "target". Chinchilla, Lynx, Opal and Squirrel are all agouti patterned colors, but the one with black on the fur tips and yellow as the second band is called Chestnut, or Chestnut Agouti.

Are these Brownie's babies? Looking at a picture of her that you posted on another thread, I wasn't quite sure that she was agouti patterned. She looked like she might be tan patterned. The tan gene produces the light eye ring, white belly, and all that, like the agouti, but the body hairs lack the light bands. If she is tan patterned, she's a Chocolate Otter. If Brownie is a Chocolate Otter, her babies might turn out to be Black Otters. They're looking good, whatever color they are!


----------



## chinbunny1 (Mar 2, 2010)

embkm said:
			
		

> I don't know what breed (or mix) they are. There is a pic of Brownie, the mom, in a different thread.  The dad was from the same breeder, but he is REW. My 9 yr old daughter bought them at a chicken auction and I didnt think to ask the guy what breed or mix they were.  Although I dont know if it would have mattered... he told us they were both girls.
> 
> Oh.. and I have been thinking about getting some Holland lops. They are adorable. But then I think I should jsut get some meat rabbits, because then if I can't find anyone to buy the extras, then they could go to freezer camp.


Holland lops are cute. You can meat out any breed.  sounds like you might already have a good start with some meat rabbits. I have a mixed litter colored like those too. 

Agouti is a color patern.


----------



## embkm (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, since I obviously don't know enough about rabbit colors to figure out that agouti is a pattern  , I think I will bow down to ask the experts.  Please let me know what you think. 

Again,... Mom (Brownie) is a brown rabbit with a lighter colored belly.  Dad (Blizzard) is a REW.  Here's the babies:

2 white with brownish markings (the brown is the same shade as the lighter solid ones):











2 lighter color... tan? Brown? orange? fawn?  LOL what is the real color name?










And the 2 dark ones... there are a few pics trying to get different angles and showing the different shades of color they have.
















So........ help me out please!


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Mar 3, 2010)

I would say you have two Broken Fawns (your spotted ones), two Fawns, and two Chestnut Agoutis.

 Now, I'm going MAINLY on their nestbox pics when they were brandy new...

 Looking at new pics, I'm still saying Broken Fawn, and Chestnut Agouti BUT I'm not 100% sure if those solid light ones are Fawns, in MY breed they would be "smutty" fawns (smutty refers to the darker hairs you are seeing throughout the body and the darker lacing on the ears)...


----------

